# Director: Hintergrund und Rahmen wegmachen?



## Ardaric (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine kleine CD mit verschiedenen Sachen gemacht, die ich noch brennen will. Will allerdings noch ein Menü dazu machen, das sich per Autostart öffnet. Ich hab etwas geforscht und entdeckt, dass man das am besten mit Macromedia Director macht. Habe mir jetzt also die Testversion gesaugt, und blicke das schon ganz gut. Allerdings: Ich will keinen Rahmen außenherum haben! Ihr wisst schon  wie eines der Autostart programme bei PCGames oder so. Also völlig ohne Rahmen und den Buttons oben rechts usw.

Wie mache ich das? Mein Menü ist übrigens nicht rechtwinklig, das heißt es ist teilweise transparent. Wie bringe ich das Director bei. Ich habe immer einen weißen Hintergrund


----------



## akrite (13. Dezember 2005)

...es gibt nur wenige unter Tutorials.de , die sich mit Director auskennen - einer davon bin ich ;-)
grundsätzlich ist es einfacher das von Dir angedeutete Vorhaben in Flash umzusetzen und dann mit dem SWF Studio von Northcode zu realisieren - Director ist in mancher Hinsicht einfacher als Flash.
Falls Du doch mit Director arbeiten willst, schau Dir im Handbuch das Kapitel mit MIAW an und auf Seite 474 steht dann:
*Unter Maske können Sie einen Bitmapdarsteller als Maske für das Fenster zuordnen. Beispiel:  window("Fenstername").appearanceOptions.mask = member("meineMaske")  Unter Ziehmaske können Sie einen Bitmapdarsteller als Maske angeben, die bestimmt, auf welche Fensterbereiche ein Benutzer klicken kann, um das Fenster zu verschieben. Damit können Sie nichtrechteckige Titelleisten erstellen oder dafür sorgen, dass das ganze Fenster gezogen werden kann.* 
Leider ist zu befürchten, das die Entwicklung von Director zugunsten Flashs eingestellt wird, da Flash mittlerweile einig Features von Director übernommen hat (Zeitleisteneffekte etc.).

Grüße
Andreas


----------

